# Just another how to make video



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I liked this but it does go on a bit. Good if you want to impress friends with milk based drinks.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sugar in espresso. eeeeeew


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The music on that video is very similar to Boards Of Canada!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Each to their own



garydyke1 said:


> Sugar in espresso. eeeeeew


----------



## mcgregor_dave (Nov 25, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Each to their own


 True that, I am taking my coffee with an awful lot of sugar (for some), but then again I have always been fan of the turkish type of coffee - short, strong and extremely sweet. Nothing better than that!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome video! Thank's for sharing. The coffee options in the second half were simply mouth watering!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks interesting video I never new you could set the mazzer to despence a weighed shot with one fell swoop of the thwacker


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey that went on for ages! The bit where they were dialling in the grinder was like, yeah yeah I get it already! And they seemed to be making huge adjustments, in my experience with the Mini you only needed to adjust about a notch or two either side of the middle. The one-thwack dosing thing only works if you have plenty of coffee in the doser. Not sure how accurate it would be though. I used to find that 18g was approx 2 segments plus the bit that tends to get retained in the exit chute (which stacks up with 7g per segment). I never experimented with adjusting the height of the vanes though. I always tried to grind exactly enough for one double at a time. Although if ever I had been making 3 doubles it would have made sense.

There were a few things that seemed odd to me, like 7.5g in, 30 ml out in 24 seconds. Seems very long. Although I've never attempted to make a single with a single basket but that's a brew ratio of 1:4. I'm more of an 18.5>37, maybe 40. Their ratio would give me a 75g double. While watching the second half, I could see some of their shots running almost clear by the end. And tamping with 20kg (44lb)? It looked in the video as if the guy was barely applying any pressure. Interesting to see how much air they put into the milk though - almost 3D, but the guy made his latte art look so easy and I certainly don't find it easy. I was watching his pour like a hawk trying to figure out where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha ha, millstones?!


----------

